
Stealing Webpages Rendered on Your Browser by Exploiting GPU Vulnerabilities [pdf] - ingve
https://www.cc.gatech.edu/~slee3036/papers/lee:gpu.pdf
======
twtw
I'm pretty sure this is old news - like fixed several years ago news.

Can we get a (2014) in the title? (Basing year on citations + url of same
paper at [https://www.ieee-
security.org/TC/SP2014/papers/StealingWebpa...](https://www.ieee-
security.org/TC/SP2014/papers/StealingWebpagesRenderedonYourBrowserbyExploitingGPUVulnerabilities.pdf))

~~~
ccnafr
It's not only old news compared to 2014, but it's also old news this year.
Here's similar research from UCR:
[http://www.cs.ucr.edu/~zhiyunq/pub/ccs18_gpu_side_channel.pd...](http://www.cs.ucr.edu/~zhiyunq/pub/ccs18_gpu_side_channel.pdf)

~~~
twtw
That paper describes two very different attacks from the 2014 paper. The old
news was being able to get memory with stale data from previous processes.

------
tokyodude
this is kind of ridiculous isn't it? If you're a native app you can just read
the user's profile in c:\Users\name\AppData or ~/Library/Application Support
or ~/.config/

In all cases Chrome or Firefox there's a bunch of sqlite3 and/or json files
that have all your cookies, your history, your login info. No need to try to
guess from GPU memory contents.

The GPU thing seems like an OS level issue. One app should not be able to read
another app's data. The OS should be clearing both CPU and GPU memory for all
apps. Not relying on each app to be perfect.

For the profile thing it seems like all 3 OSes should provide per app storage
that only that app can read. I noticed at least on MacOS Mojave if you do a
`find ~/. -name "foo"` you'll get permission messages for several folders in
~/Library like "Terminal would like to access your contacts (stored
~/Library/Application Support/AddressBook) and if you click "Don't Allow" then
find gets a permission error for that folder.

Seems like they need to do the same thing for all app folders and only the app
assigned to that folder gets permission to read.

~~~
madmax96
Have you checked out Ubuntu's snap system? It provides fine permissions for
applications, alongside a certain amount of application isolation.

[https://snapcraft.io/](https://snapcraft.io/)

